# Nice catch in Galveston Ship Channel



## bchataroo (Jan 18, 2013)

Pulled in a nice drum. I have to say that I am new to fishing and this was my first time to fish for drum. Unfortunately, I did not have a scale to check him out with. But he was definetely Heavy!

Any ideas on what this drum could weigh?

Later


----------

